# Need help w/dx code - I am looking for a code for Lynch Syndrome



## lphillips (Oct 16, 2008)

I am looking for a code for Lynch Syndrome (aka: hereditary nonpolyposis colorectal cancer). I am at a loss. Everywhere I have looked I have found nothing.


----------



## Dyana (Oct 17, 2008)

*Colorectal cancer*

I am not so sure check if 154.0 can help u


----------

